# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Skoban en C Win32

## CGi

Hello !

J'ai mis le code d'un *Sokoban* en pure API Windows en ligne : https://chgi.developpez.com/wincode/sokoban/

A+,
CGi.

----------


## Sve@r

Bonjour

Sympa. Je me souviens quand j'ai commenc l'informatique j'avais trouv ce jeu sais plus trop o. Je l'avais entirement fini (mais certains niveaux m'avaient fait pleurer).
Et tu as gnr (j'ai regard le source) 88 niveaux !!! T'as d en baver.

Le seul reproche (il en faut malheureusement) c'est qu'on ne peut pas sauvegarder le niveau en cours. Ou (au pire) pouvoir dmarrer sur le niveau de son choix. J'ai fait 3 niveaux puis j'ai quitt je ne vais pas les refaire pour atteindre le 4

Mais c'est un bel exercice de style.

----------

